

US Senator Charles Schumer's Open Letter to Steve Jobs - VengefulCynic
http://schumer.senate.gov/record.cfm?id=326405&

======
VengefulCynic
While I find it encouraging that the Senator's letter seems to intelligently
capture the crux of the controversy, I have to wonder if there isn't something
slightly more pressing that Senator Schumer should be looking into.

~~~
hga
Better this than releasing letters that triggered a fatal run on a bank
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IndyMac#IndyMac:_Collapse>).

Semi-side note: if you were to bet today, he's going be the Senate Majority
Leader in 2011 (based on the assumptions that Harry Reid will lose reelection
but the numbers aren't there for the Republicans to gain a majority in the
Senate).

------
brk
Some of these senators are becoming real twats in getting caught up in what
are frequently high-vis, low-impact issues.

